# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET Core >  مشکل در استفاده از IConfiguration در کنترلر

## reza_devel0per

سلام
من توی تزریق کلاس IConfiguration به کنترلرهام مشکل دارم.

توی فایل program.cs این دستور رو نوشتم:

builder.Services.AddSingleton<IConfiguration>(buil  der.Configuration);  


و توی کنترلر اینجوری تزریقش میکنم:

private readonly IConfiguration _configuration;
public LayoutController(IConfiguration configuration) => _configuration = configuration;



ولی وقتی مقادیر رو ازش میخونم خالیه!

var model = _configuration.GetSection(nameof(SiteSettings)).Ge  t<LayoutSettings>();


ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید

----------

